# Statistics Monitoring



## mikej83 (Aug 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of an application that can generate cpu utilization graphs? I would like to serve these images over apache. Thanks!

-Mike


----------



## vermaden (Aug 16, 2009)

Check *CACTI* or if you want to create only CPU stats by yourself, then *RRDTOOL*.


----------



## tangram (Aug 16, 2009)

Have a look at www/phpsysinfo.


----------

